# What type of oil do you use?



## G-Hype (Jul 8, 2010)

For those of you who fry fish. What type of oil/s do you use?


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

A good oilive oil


----------



## Peixaria (Dec 31, 2008)

Canola for a fish fry or any deep fry. Regular Olive oil for saute or marinades. Good extra vigin for salads or if you are serving high end sauted veggies for a good meal. Like Dee, pork, or good steak with fancy mushrooms,baby vegetables,etc. and stock reduction. Hey Rudde. How is the fish fried in Olive oil? Kitchen must be smoky?No? I am used to good olive oil on any kind of baked fish, [like baked drum casserole] but have never thought of it in terms of a staple for frying. You like?


----------



## Bocajettyrat (Dec 8, 2010)

Peanut oil to fry fish, to fry anything for that matter. Olive oil is not ment to fry with, but would be ok to saute or bake with. Make sure you taste your olive oil you use to make sure it isn't to bitter to use for salads or whatever your using it for.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Peixaria said:


> Canola for a fish fry or any deep fry. Regular Olive oil for saute or marinades. Good extra vigin for salads or if you are serving high end sauted veggies for a good meal. Like Dee, pork, or good steak with fancy mushrooms,baby vegetables,etc. and stock reduction. Hey Rudde. How is the fish fried in Olive oil? Kitchen must be smoky?No? I am used to good olive oil on any kind of baked fish, [like baked drum casserole] but have never thought of it in terms of a staple for frying. You like?


Well contrary to popular belief you CAN use Olive Oil for frying. Not Deep frying, but pan frying. Secret is your temperature and a little butter and it works just fine. While Canola, Veggie and Corn Oils are great to use, you can use Peanut Oil, Macadamia nut oil as well. The last restaurant I worked in that's exactly what I used in the kitchen. I even used infused Olive oils that you can make yourself.


----------



## Peixaria (Dec 31, 2008)

Rudde, How is Peanut cost wise against the vegetable,corn or canola? I know the Macadamia must be through the roof. I have others that I use for Salad dressing like Walnut oil and Hazelnut. As I look across the shelf I also see a Loriva Roasted peanut, but I think that one is usually reserved for Shrimp Pad Thai and things of an oriental nature. Now that we have jacked Gs thread but you know how it goes when you start talking about good food around here. Sorry dude


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

NEVER said it was gonna be cheap just puttin out there what can be used. If you want cost effective, make the infused oils yourself. It's easy. You can take ANY oil ya want to. I use olive oil, Best way is to buy it, (ANY OIL) in bulk. Fresh herbs, peppers, garlic, vanilla bean, ginger, etc. Take a Wok or deep pan, 2 cups of oil, bring it up to temp slowly, saute your herbs or what ever you are using until they become fragrant, remove from heat, and let cool, but warm. I use glass bottles with a cork, you can find them in a cookery store or dollar store, add some of the fresh herbs or what ever you are using to the bottle and transfer the oil to the bottle. Yes it may cost a bit in the beginning, but it will save you money in the long run.


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

Deep fryer - Peanut oil - just bought 3 liters for $10.00 at Walmart.

frying pan - veggie oil or peanut oil or canola. Whatever wife brings home.

I use olive oil on occasion to fry stuff slow. Can't get it to hot or it "burns".

I just smoked some cornish hens this afternoon. I brined them last night. Then brushed on olive oil and then a cajun rub before going in the smoker.


Darin


----------



## bluewaterfisher (Nov 11, 2010)

peanut oil


----------



## G-Hype (Jul 8, 2010)

Peixaria said:


> Rudde, How is Peanut cost wise against the vegetable,corn or canola? I know the Macadamia must be through the roof. I have others that I use for Salad dressing like Walnut oil and Hazelnut. As I look across the shelf I also see a Loriva Roasted peanut, but I think that one is usually reserved for Shrimp Pad Thai and things of an oriental nature. Now that we have jacked Gs thread but you know how it goes when you start talking about good food around here. Sorry dude


No worries about the thread. I enjoy learning new ways to cook my catches and the complimentary side dishes. There is a lot of good info coming through here. Keep it coming!


----------



## Bocajettyrat (Dec 8, 2010)

Don't use vegetable oil for deep frying. It breaks down. In the biz advice, keep all you high end oils for salads, finishing work and delicate work. Infused oils are nice for delicate work, not ment for frying, pan frying, sauteing. You can add all the flavors you want to the dish in the saute pan. Not alot of flavor is going to be imparted on the dish if flavored oil is used in the begining. Finishing a dish with say, truffle oil, for example is the only way to get the flavor of any infused oil across. Olive oil is expensive, one dosn't need to waste it to fry with with, thats not to say one wouldn't want to saute some nice fresh vegetables in olive oil and garlic, or start your veal marsala, or favorite sauted dish with, and always finish with whole unsalted butter. A soybean based oil or butter, for sauteing dishes in a saute pan. Fat = Flavor. Bacon fat is nice to saute with too for certain dishes like those home fries for breakfast we all enjoy combined with carmalized onions. Now I use olive oil to slow poach in the oven fish like salmon, add herbs to the pan and whatever you want and basically drown the salmon in nice olive oil in a 2inch hotel pan and slow cook in the oven. But to straight fry fish or pan fry fish stick to peanut oil, your gonna get the best results.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Peanut oil for deep fry.Canola or Veg oil for pan frying.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Bottom line is the only way you are going to find out is by doing it,. Like anything else on this board you're gonna get, "you can" or "you can't". To each his own.


----------

